# modifying halos



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

What i don't like about the asthetics of the halo projectors for the sentra compared to the FACTORY projectors available on late model cars is that they are too "Flat" the outer housing is completely flat with 2 holes in it with the lenses recessed inside. Most aftermarket projectors for other cars are like this but I rather have mine look like the ones on a BMW not some riced out show civic. I figured what i need to do is cut out a section of the front of the housing (probally enough so that the border under the part of the outer lense with the funny diagonal lines remains in tact) take the lenses out and stick them in pvc pipe (might be kind of tricky with a D2S projector lense, hopefully i'll get a hold of a big one like the ones in BMW's but i can always use bondo and make a contoured slope around the lense like the ones on a S200) JB Weld them to the housing, sand the PVC pipes, exposed housing exc down and paint with chrome bumper paint then clearcoat. The only problems i see is that swapping out bulbs would be hard since the connectors are deep in the housing so headlamp removal would be necissary to remove the bulbs


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Technically,
Since the halo housing is hollow and it mounts to your car frame and the lens is clear, you can gut the insides out and make any kind of headlight that you want. All you have to do is hook up the wires and make an aiming system.

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I doubt the design i'm talking about would need a aiming system since i'm not thinking about modding that extremely. I'm thinking about 86ing the idea since this god forsaken 2 piece system would stop it from looking how i want(like the ones on a Yukon Denali) Now i'm considering just painting them gunmetal gray like the ones on a M45(damn i want one) but now i have a problem with the corners. I want them amber but with a gunmetal border around them (think late model mustang or Lincoln LS)
Oh yeah can someone please tell what is with all this talk about soda??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Pick your avatar to make youself part of the 
soda, pop, or coke, divisions in terms of fizzy drink naming conventions.

Seth

P.S. Why not just go to a junk yard and get some scrathed or broken tabbed versions of the headlights that you like (which will be better performers than the halos) and then just stuff them inside.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

that would require professional body modifying. Its alot cheaper just to buy some halos off ebay, bondo, pvc pipe,D2S lense,JB Weld,either chrome, black or gunmetal paint and clear coat than to buy a headlight of a 35k + Yukon Denali and then pay for the work to get them installed even though that would look sick as fuck


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

No,
I don't mean to replace the halo with the car housing that you like, I mean gut the halo, chop up the housing with a dremel from th car that you like, put the, say Audi TT housing inside the halo with some epoxy, and bam, instant look you like. Sentra lights with Audi interiors.
Or do Yukon, or Protege or whatever you like. No bodywork whatsoever, and cheaper than going Xenon but you get better light output that atandard halo. 

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Damn good idea. If i'm not mistaken i've seen this retro fit kit for Sierras,Silverados, Non-Denali yukons that give you HID and Denali projectors. it was about 800 dollars or so. but since i want to do a HID conversion anyway i could just stick Audi projector housings and lenses into the Halo housing.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

you know what fuck that biting other car's projectors shit. I'm creating my own design. too bad i stopped smoking marijuana so i can't force my creative juices to start flowing to create a design and wait till i'm sober to figure out a good way to do it. and damn it its 10:30 now and i'm supposed to be at a carshow watching a wet t-shirt contest right now but it just had to rain.

about the headlight aiming. doesn't the adjusting screws just move the headlight housing a little or do they actually move the lense. (I don't know, i never adjusted my headlights. If it just moves the housing i would modify them to my own twister high tech liking but if they move the lenses i guess i'm just going to leave them stock and paint them gunmetal


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok, found a halo thread, wanted to ask which is low beam, the light with halo around it? or the one without the halo around it? Im doing seth's adapter thingy I think I wired it wrong, when I put on the lows, the light with the halo comes on.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

The light with the halo is the high. It also has a different beam pattern.
The one by itself is the low with a more narrow beam pattern.

Seth


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Alright cool, just modified the first adapter, to work right, and got the other one ready to go also, thanks seth, Im another successful story using your adapter


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

does anyone know if the headlight adjusting screws just move the housing or do they move the lense??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.hidforum.com 

u can know all about hid and retro fits there.


----------

